# Dragon vs Sangfroidish



## Eifie (Mar 25, 2015)

[size=+2]*Dragon vs Sangfroidish*[/size]



Dragon said:


> *Format:* 2 vs 2 double
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> ...


*Dragon's active squad*

 *Frozen* the female Weavile <Pressure> @ Weakness Policy
 *Vee* the female Scraggy <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Curry Rice* the female Fletchinder <Gale Wings> @ Flying Gem
 *Macaroon* the female Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
 *Melancholy* the female Numel <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg


*Sangfroidish's active squad*

 *Kalameet* the male Noibat <Telepathy> @ Yache Berry
 *Havel* the male Aron <Sturdy> @ Thick Club
 *Neku* the male Scraggy <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg

*Command Order*

Sangfroidish sends out, Dragon sends out and posts commands, then Sangfroidish posts commands. pls tell me if I got any types wrong haha


----------



## Meowth (Mar 25, 2015)

wha that was fast

Give 'em hell, Havel!


----------



## Eifie (Mar 25, 2015)

it's a double yo


----------



## Meowth (Mar 25, 2015)

i totally noticed that
i was testing you

ok I choose you too Neku


----------



## Dragon (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for taking this, Eifie! :o

Let's go, Vee and Macaroon! (we could've had a double Scraggy/Noibat battle oh wow)

Macaroon, try and land a nice Super Fang on Neku! If he protects/detects then target Havel instead, and if both are protected, use Double Team. Then, Screech at Havel unless you didn't use Super Fang yet, in which case, Super Fang @ Neku. If both are protected, use Tailwind.

On the last action, I know you don't know Fling, but attack Havel with your Lucky Egg anyways! Try to bonk him on the head. Do it! If you've lost your egg for some reason, use Screech @ Havel instead.

Macaroon: *Super Fang @ Neku/Havel / Double Team ~ Screech @ Havel / Super Fang @ Neku / Tailwind ~ throw Lucky Egg @ Havel / Screech @ Havel*

Vee, I want you to just. fukcnig go and break shit. If Macaroon lands a Super Fang the first action, go and High Jump Kick whoever hasn't been hit right in the face! If Macaroon doesn't use Super Fang it's because both your opponents are unreachable (unless i messed up aaaa), so set up a nice 10% Substitute.

Then, Low Sweep at Neku. But if Macaroon uses Super Fang on the second action, let's try our luck with another High Jump Kick at Havel instead, and if both are protecting/detecting, use Dragon Dance. 

Finish with a 15% Substitute, or Power-Up Punch at Havel if you're Taunted or still have a Substitute up somehow.

Vee: *High Jump Kick @ Havel/Neku / Substitute (10%) ~ Low Sweep @ Neku / High Jump Kick @ Havel / Dragon Dance ~ Substitute (15%) / Power-Up Punch @ Havel*

i apologize for long command strings


----------



## Meowth (Mar 26, 2015)

Neku, you're gonna *Counter* that Super Fang. Unless Counter randomly doesn't work on Super Fang and nobody bothered to tell me that'll knock Macaroon right down to the cap too, so we only have Vee to worry about. Fling a *Drain Punch* at her and nick some delicious health, then *Snatch* her sub.

*Counter @Macaroon ~ Drain Punch @Vee ~ Snatch @Vee*

Havel, you're going to come out of this (comparatively) unscathed and we want you to stay that way to the greatest extent possible. Nothing in Dwagun's commands says for Vee not to HJK you if you protect, so do that! Then buckle down with an Iron Defense to negate that Screech, unless it misses in which case you just get some padding for next round. And Round 3, if there is one! Then it's time to smack Vee back in the face with an *Iron Tail*. if you miss i swear to god

*Protect ~ Iron Defense ~ Iron Tail @Vee*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 26, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Dragon*

*Vee*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: GET ME AWAY FROM THIS BAT THING


*Macaroon*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Infiltrator
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: I'M STILL SO ANGRY

*Sangfroidish*

*Havel*  @ Thick Club
*Ability*: Sturdy
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: HOW AM I EVEN HOLDING THIS CLUB


*Neku*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Calm.

------------------------------​
"OH MY GOD I'M AFRAID OF HEIGHTS, GET ME OUT OF HERE," screams Macaroon.

"OH MY GOD I'M AFRAID OF MY PARTNER, GET ME OUT OF HERE," screams Vee.

"OH MY GOD I'M AFRAID OF THIS FOREIGN OBJECT THAT I'M SOMEHOW HOLDING, GET ME OUT OF HERE," screams Havel.

"OH MY GOD CAN YOU JUST GET THE BATTLE STARTED ALREADY SO WE CAN GET OUT OF HERE?" scream Dragon, Sangfroidish, and Eifie in unison.

"..." says Neku helpfully.

"OH MY GOD FINE," screams Macaroon, charging up her tiny fangs with an incredible amount of energy in a matter of seconds. Vee shrinks back from her even more, inching her way nearly off the rooftop, and the Noibat's kind of offended. In fact, this makes her ANGRY. SO ANGRY. HER TEETH ARE BARED IN RIGHTEOUS ANGER AND SHE IS GOING TO STAB THEM INTO NEKU'S STUPID PANTS IN AN EXPRESSION OF PURE RAGE.

"..." says Neku annoyingly.

NOW THAT IS JUST IT. With a tiny roar that is completely drowned out by traffic below, Macaroon surges forward and sinks her teeth right into Neku's stupid head, because she thinks going for his pants might be a little inappropriate and likely to be misconstrued. Power surges from her INSTRUMENTS OF DEATH AND DESTRUCTION into his skin, and she cackles to herself in glee.

"..." says Neku distressedly.

Meanwhile the other Scraggy on the field throws herself foot-first in Havel's direction, completely oblivious to the transparent bubble the Aron has wrapped around himself in an attempt to escape from the ominous Thick Club that won't stop following him around the roof, despite not being attached to him in any discernible way. CRASH. SMACK. Vee finds herself flying back and landing bodily on the pavement, sprawled flat on her back in her own little crater in the rooftop. Oops. Man, she doesn't want to pay damages for that. She'd run off right now, but her foot is throbbing so hard she can't even stand. Ugh, Dragon is soooo gonna take this out of her allowance for the next few years...

"..." says Neku warningly.

And then the other Scraggy raises his arms and opens his mouth, revealing a set of teeth even larger than Macaroon's INSTRUMENTS OF DEATH AND DESTRUCTION. The Noibat is taken aback. She'd taken Neku for too much of a thug-type to have _teeth_! It's not fair! And then Neku plunges those teeth into her fur, and she realizes that they're just constructs made of what might be Fighting energy. Well, that's a relief. (It kind of hurts, though. In fact, it kind of hurts a _lot_. In fact, she almost feels as if she could pass out right now... perhaps she should ask Neku for lessons after the battle.) Really feeling that pain, she screeches her outrage and disbelief in Havel's general direction, and this time the sound isn't drowned out by traffic. She fancies that she can see the noise grating against Havel's metal plates, as the Aron closes his eyes and shakes his head in distress.

Terror at her partner's audible rage is enough to propel Vee back to her feet, only to fling herself feet-first through the air again at a different target. This time she actually reaches Neku and hooks a leg around his, bringing him crashing to the ground. Ha! What an honourable, fair fight! Vee is quite proud of herself. When Neku gets up, gritting his teeth, his leg remains shaking and unsteady, but he still quickly draws back a fist, forcing Fighting energy into it that surrounds it with a dark orange glow. He brings the fist forward to connect with Vee's side, and not only is the impact likely to leave a bruise, but the orange glow doesn't disappear; it latches onto Vee's skin, sprouting creepy throbbing veins of energy that carry some of her lifeforce back into Neku's fist. My god! What a disgusting, underhanded tactic! Vee disapproves.

Havel completely ignores the rest of the fight and focuses on heightening his defenses, a bright, white glow surrounding him that solidifies into an additional layer of metal to reinforce his glistening steel coat. He twists his head to admire himself in his own reflection and then looks around at the others for praise and shouts of awe, but nobody cares.

Macaroon, for one, is too ANGRY to care. But she's completely stumped for ideas to outdo her opponent's superior INSTRUMENTS OF DEATH AND DESTRUCTION. She stops to think for a second, and when nothing brilliant occurs to her she turns to Havel and flings her Lucky Egg at the Aron's armor in sheer frustration. The egg bounces off and over the edge of the roof, plummeting down into the traffic below, which is absolutely horrible. And Havel hardly seems to have noticed the impact at all. It's quite upsetting, and Macaroon quickly starts to regret that moment of passionate fury.

The two Scraggy take a short break from their desperate fight for superiority as Vee prepares to dig a handful of concrete straight out of the roof. Because she can do that, you know. But alas, Neku surrounds himself in a sinister dark glow and begins grabbing lumps of concrete from every spot Vee's about to touch, using them to fashion a clunky stone likeness of himself that comes to life as he breathes on it. My god! What a disgusting, underhanded tactic! Vee disapproves.

She doesn't have that much time to disapprove, though, because Havel chooses just that moment to launch himself at her, tail glowing brilliantly as he whips it around to slam straight into her arm. She screams as the sharp edge of his tail cuts open her skin, leaving her arm feeling vulnerable and exposed. It was her Substitute-crafting arm, too.

"..." says Havel happily.

------------------------------​
*Dragon*

*Vee*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 58%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: IT HURTS; _-1 Defense_.
*Used*: High Jump Kick @ Havel ~ Low Sweep @ Neku ~ nothing


*Macaroon*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Infiltrator
*Health*: 50%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: IT HURTS
*Used*: Super Fang @ Neku ~ Screech @ Havel ~ throw Lucky Egg @ Havel

*Sangfroidish*

*Havel*  @ Thick Club
*Ability*: Sturdy
*Health*: 99%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Calm.
*Used*: Protect ~ Iron Defense ~ Iron Tail


*Neku*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 42%
*Energy*: 36%
*Status*: IT HURTS I'M SO TIRED SEND HELP; Has a 15% Substitute. _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Counter ~ Drain Punch @ Vee ~ Snatch (Substitute (15%))

*Arena Status*

 Alas, the poor Lucky Egg has fallen off the rooftop, never to be seen again.

*Damage and Energy*

 Vee: 100% - 16% (High Jump Kick) - 14% (Drain Punch) - 12% (Iron Tail) = 58% / 100% - 7% (High Jump Kick) - 4% (Low Sweep) = 89%
 Macaroon: 100% - 100% (Counter) = 50% (capped) / 100% - 38% (Super Fang) - 2% (Screech) - 2% (throw Lucky Egg) = 58%

 Havel: 100% - 1% (throw Lucky Egg) = 99% / 100% - 13% (Protect) - 2% (Iron Defense) - 5% (Iron Tail) = 80%
 Neku:  100% - 50% (Super Fang) - 12% (Low Sweep) + 7% (Drain Punch) - 15% (Substitute) = 42% (capped) / 100% - 50% (Counter) - 4% (Drain Punch) - 2% (Snatch) - 8% (Substitute) = 36%

*Notes*

 god you guys
 Sorry I didn't actually describe the moves that much... I was kind of having too much fun with other things...
 Unmodified speed order: Macaroon (55) > Vee, Neku (48) > Havel (30). Speed boosts are ±15 points per stage. For future reference, I break speed ties by having the Pokémon who was commanded first move first. (i.e. Vee was "faster" this round, Neku would have been next round if not for Low Sweep, and so on.)
 Throwing the Lucky Egg did Normal-type damage instead of Dark-type damage, since Macaroon doesn't know Fling. I didn't have to decide what to do to the base power because it would have done 1% damage and I would have made it take 2% energy either way. :p
 Iron Tail lowered Vee's Defense.
 Sangfroidish why is your Aron holding a Thick Club
 *Sangfroidish* posts commands first next round.


----------



## Meowth (Mar 26, 2015)

> Sangfroidish why is your Aron holding a Thick Club


It's a cosplay prop!

Anyway, great work guys, lets go fucken wreck shit

It's time to put that bat out of its misery. Havel, you don't learn any Ice moves until you're an Aggron and that makes me very disappointed, but worry not. Just fling *Head Smash*es at Macaroon. If she's protecting or fainted or you otherwise can't hit her, make that a *Body Slam* at Vee, and if you can't target either use *Curse*.

Also if Macaroon goes down see if you can snag one of those fancy teeth of hers, you need a more fitting club. It might be a little small but then so are you for the time being, shrug

Also also I totally should have got you a Dragon Fang to represent Havel's dragon tooth club, shit

*Head Smash @Macaroon/Body Slam @Vee/Curse x3*

Neku, I want you to slap Macaroon with a *Smack Down* to stop her flying out of Havel's reach. If she protects, throw more *Drain Punch*es at Vee until you get her, and once she's grounded resume eating Vee's very life essence with only your fists. If both are protecting, use *Bulk Up*.

*Smack Down @Macaroon/Drain Punch @Vee/Bulk Up*


----------



## Dragon (Mar 26, 2015)

j f christ how do battle???? I expected the Counter but I.. fucked up everything else RIP me I am screaming (double screaming at Havel only taking 1% damage)

Oooookay Macaroon, in hindsight we.. probably didn't need to waste an action getting rid of your Lucky Egg and you could've.. just.. dropped it..... (what the hell was I thinking omg) The intention was to spam away with Acrobatics, but since you're probably going down this round anyways, let's fuckin wreck it with some one action Sky Attacks at Neku! If you're still around on the last action, Super Fang at Havel, I guess.

Macaroon: *(one action) Sky Attack @ Neku ~ (one action) Sky Attack @ Neku ~ Super Fang @ Havel*

Vee, I want you to get the KO for Neku if possible, so take out Neku's Substitute with a nice Focus Punch. Then Drain Punch him right in the face to show your dominance!!! And hopefully this will also knock him out if all goes according to plan! Finally, let's try High Jump Kick at Havel one more time, but if Macaroon managed to hit Havel with Super Fang, then let's try some Bullshit instead and try to Dragon Tail him off the roof. hahaha!!

Vee: *Focus Punch @ Neku ~ Drain Punch @ Neku ~ High Jump Kick @ Havel/Dragon Tail @ Havel*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 26, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Dragon*

*Vee*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 58%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: IT HURTS; _-1 Defense_.


*Macaroon*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Infiltrator
*Health*: 50%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: IT HURTS

*Sangfroidish*

*Havel*  @ Thick Club
*Ability*: Sturdy
*Health*: 99%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Calm.


*Neku*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 42%
*Energy*: 36%
*Status*: IT HURTS I'M SO TIRED SEND HELP; Has a 15% Substitute. _-1 Speed_.

------------------------------​
Neku starts things off by picking up a conveniently-placed rock that someone left on the rooftop in a nice box just for him. "...... Oh, snap!" He turns toward his unsuspecting target, Macaroon, who's too busy charging herself up with Flying-type energy to notice him. Just as she's about to majestically soar up into the heavens, Neku hurls the rock at one of her wings, and she instead plummets back to the ground with an indignant squawk. And then Havel saunters up to her, steel helmet glittering menacingly, and slams his head down on her with all this force his tiny body can muster. Can't a Noibat get a break around here?! Bat and weird metal thing both need a short moment to recover from the dizzying impact, and as they do Vee casually powers up her fist with a ridiculous amount of dark orange Fighting-type energy, light glinting off her fist and REFLECTING OFF THE FREAKING ROOFTOPS.

This makes Macaroon ANGRY. She's a goddamn BAT. A freaking CREATURE OF DARKNESS. She will not put up with this! Golden flames erupting around her body, she launches herself up into the sky with a mighty roar, and she plans to do some impressive dips or twirls or something but her wing's kind of hurting a lot from that rock so she just carves straight around instead. Surrounded by the FIRE OF RIGHTEOUS WRATH, she soars down toward this offensive display of light! Unfortunately, she kind of mixes up the two Scraggy and slams into Neku instead, not even noticing his weird concrete Substitute thing... whoops. Her loathesome partner chooses that moment to unleash the force she's been gathering in her fist in her ultimate display of power and dominance, but she's not so lucky and ends up just punching through a blob of Substitute. The Substitute explodes into tiny pieces, and Vee puffs herself up a bit, proud of her contribution against the forces of evil.

"..." says Neku, collapsing to the ground in pain and exhaustion a little late.

To further express her distaste for Neku's disgusting, underhanded tactics, Vee immediately draws back her fist again and brings it down into the real Neku's side. As he did to her before, threads of energy fly from his skin into Vee's fist, and Neku slumps over, nearly spent. Vee smirks to herself, sure that she's won this fight in a truly honourable manner.

Alas, it is not to be. With a mighty "...", Neku picks himself up from the ground and retaliates with a punch of his own, stealing those precious threads of energy right back. Truly slimy behaviour...

Meanwhile, Macaroon attempts to wreath herself in flame again, but before she can lift off Havel brings his helmet down on her again and her world instantly goes black. Vee heaves a sigh of relief as her terrifying partner is recalled into her Poké Ball, and she turns around to thank Havel for the favour... with her foot. This time there's no shield protecting the Aron, and her foot connects with a thunderous CRACK that reverbrates throughout the city,  because that's just how mighty she is. Indeed, Havel screeches or expresses his pain in some typical Aron-like way, before he and Neku gang up on Vee in the most dishonourable show of brutality she's seen since that punch a few seconds ago. Another punch to the side of her head seeps even more of her precious vitality away from her, and Havel flings himself through the air, tiny limbs flailing wildly, to send Vee sprawling to her side. His spike hits that cut on her Substitute arm, too. Vee almost misses her partner taking all the hits for her...

------------------------------​
*Dragon*

*Vee*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 22%
*Energy*: 70%
*Status*: IT FUCKING HURTS; _-1 Defense_.
*Used*: Focus Punch @ Neku ~ Drain Punch @ Neku ~ High Jump Kick @ Havel


*Macaroon*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Infiltrator
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 47%
*Status*: SAVE ME
*Used*: Sky Attack @ Neku ~ x.x ~ x.x

*Sangfroidish*

*Havel*  @ Thick Club
*Ability*: Sturdy
*Health*: 39%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: JESUS FUCKING CHRIST
*Used*: Head Smash @ Macaroon ~ Head Smash @ Macaroon ~ Body Slam @ Vee


*Neku*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 16%
*Energy*: 24%
*Status*: I THINK I'M DYING; _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Smack Down @ Macaroon ~ Drain Punch @ Vee ~ Drain Punch @ Vee

*Arena Status*

 Alas, the poor Lucky Egg has fallen off the rooftop, never to be seen again.

*Damage and Energy*

 Vee: 58% + 7% (Drain Punch) - 15% (Drain Punch) - 15% (Drain Punch) - 13% (Body Slam) = 22% / 89% - 8% (Focus Punch) - 4% (Drain Punch) - 7% (High Jump Kick) = 70%
 Macaroon: 50% - 7% (Smack Down) - 28% (Head Smash) - 28% (Head Smash) = 0% / 58% - 11% (Sky Attack) = 47%

 Havel: 99% - 14% (Head Smash) - 14% (Head Smash) - 32% (High Jump Kick) = 39% / 80% - 8% (Head Smash) - 8% (Head Smash) - 6% (Body Slam) = 58%
 Neku:  42% - 26% (Sky Attack) - 14% (Drain Punch) + 7% (Drain Punch) + 7% (Drain Punch) = 16% / 36% - 4% (Smack Down) - 4% (Drain Punch) - 4% (Drain Punch) = 24%
 Neku's Substitute: 15% - 28% (Focus Punch) = 0%

*Notes*

 god you guys
 Macaroon's Infiltrator allowed her to bypass Neku's Substitute.
 Neku hung on with 2% health after that Drain Punch. Sorry, Vee.
 One-action Sky Attacks have decreased priority, so poor Macaroon wasn't able to get off a second one before Havel knocked her out with Head Smash on the second action. She's very angry about it.
 Havel's Body Slam was a critical hit.
 *Dragon* posts commands first next round.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 26, 2015)

nothing ever goes my wayyyyy

Okay Vee, this is going to be... difficult........ so let's try to get 1 KO at least oh my god

High Jump Kick Neku until he's dead! If he protects/detects/is KO'd then switch to Havel, and if both are protecting, make a 10% Substitute. If you already have a Substitute, use Double Team for max clones instead. god fuckin speed

And I get the feeling you're prob gonna get Faked Out at some point but just take it!!! You know it's coming, so don't flinch okay. also don't miss because that would be the worst, god damn!!

*High Jump Kick @ Neku/Havel / Substitute (10%) / Double Team x3*

SIGHS HEAVILY. If we pull this one off, I'll make the raddest omelette out of Lucky Eggs as an offering to the RNGods.


----------



## Meowth (Mar 26, 2015)

this battle is my favourite

Havel, we're gonna give you the second KO as well because you need more EXP in the long run. You're gonna start off by *smacking her with your Thick Club*. I don't care that you don't have Fling either, just throw it right at her stupid face. Why do you even have that thing? You have a nice shiny Dragon Fang waiting for you when you're done here which is much better and you can do stuff with it rather than just sitting there _holding it like a moron with your nonexistent hands_. Just fucking chip it right off Vee's head and bounce it off the goddamn roof.

When you've done that a *Superpower *should wrap everything up nicely. If she's still alive somehow after that, just go whole hog and fucking end her with *Reversal*.

*throw Thick Club @Vee ~ Superpower @Vee ~ Reversal @Vee*

Neku, you're going to buy us an action for the silly command to play out by using the *Fake Out* Dragglesworth so kindly recommended. After that uh I guess you're dead and I don't really need you, Havel's got this shit covered, so you can just Chill. You done good kid, take it easy o7

*Fake Out @Vee ~ Chill ~ Chill*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 26, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Dragon*

*Vee*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 22%
*Energy*: 70%
*Status*: IT FUCKING HURTS; _-1 Defense_.

*Sangfroidish*

*Havel*  @ Thick Club
*Ability*: Sturdy
*Health*: 39%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: JESUS FUCKING CHRIST


*Neku*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 16%
*Energy*: 24%
*Status*: I THINK I'M DYING; _-1 Speed_.

------------------------------​
"..." says Neku suddenly.

Vee was expecting a surprise attack, but she wasn't expecting _this_! The sudden noise is enough to make her jump back and smash her own head against the knob of the door that leads back inside, and for a moment all she can do is sit there and ruminate about her opponent's disgusting, slimy, underhanded methods and her lack of a thesaurus.

And then a freaking CLUB comes flying at her out of nowhere, bonking her on the head before following Macaroon's Lucky Egg off the roof to bonk an unsuspecting tourist below on the head. (Incidentally, rumours of severe injury or death to innocent passersby as a result of this rooftop brawl, the ref would insist for the rest of her years, are, of course, entirely unsubstantiated.)

Vee stares at Havel in shock, wondering how he did that. Neku stares at Havel in shock, wondering how he did that. Havel turns his head to admire his reflection in his shiny coat in shock, wondering how on _earth_ he did that. Then Vee unceremoniously gives Neku a final flying kick to the head, and Neku unceremoniously falls over with a final, unceremonious "...", all hopes of character development dashed to pieces.

And then at last, it is time for Havel's majestic uprising. Tossing his head with a fearsome bellow that strikes terror into the heart of trainers across the land, he summons up all his strength for his final attack. The spirit of his Thick Club is with him as he rampages in Vee's direction, smacking her with his helmet, his tail, his... other appendages. Indeed, it is a sight to behold. And when Vee finally falls, not to get up again, it is known to all who is the true ruler of this rooftop. (It's him.)

------------------------------​
*Dragon*

*Vee*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 63%
*Status*: IT REALLY FUCKING HURTS
*Used*: [flinch] ~ High Jump Kick @ Neku

*Sangfroidish*

*Havel*  @ Thick Club
*Ability*: Sturdy
*Health*: 39%
*Energy*: 48%
*Status*: REIGNING SUPREME, ROARING OFF THE FUCKING ROOFTOPS
*Used*:  throw Thick Club ~ Superpower @ Vee


*Neku*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 21%
*Status*: I THINK I'M DEAD
*Used*: Fake Out @ Vee ~ x.x

*Arena Status*

 Alas, the poor Lucky Egg has fallen off the rooftop, never to be seen again.
 Unfortunately, the Thick Club has followed it.

*Damage and Energy*

 Vee: 22% - 5% (Fake Out) - 5% (throw Thick Club) - 19% (Superpower) = 0% / 70% - 7% (High Jump Kick) = 63%

 Havel: 39% / 58% - 3% (throw Thick Club) - 7% (Superpower) = 48%
 Neku:  16% - 24% (High Jump Kick) = 0% / 24% - 3% (Fake Out) = 21%

*Notes*

 god you guys
 I'm thinking maybe in some special cases where a Pokémon has a reason to be very calm and collected or something I could let them be prepared for a Fake Out just for a short period of time, but Vee was jumpy and scared and about to use a move that would have horrible consequences for her if she got it wrong so yeah, couldn't let it go there.
 FINE, I MADE A DECISION ABOUT PSEUDO-FLING. It was Normal-type as before and I reduced the BP from 90 to 40 because come on there's a reason Aron doesn't learn Fling. How on earth does it use this Thick Club. How is it even carrying this Thick Club. how

Final notes: Sangfroidish gets $16, Dragon gets $8, I get $10. Macaroon and Neku get 2 exp each. Vee and Havel get 3 exp each. We all hopefully do not get arrested.


----------



## Meowth (Mar 26, 2015)

god us guys

Thanks for the awesome reffing, Eifie, and good match Dwagun! Enjoy the new Noivern.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 26, 2015)

jesus christ I guess this is why we have damage caps. duly noted

Thanks for reffing, Eifie! And thanks.. for... kicking my ass... Sangfroidish......... I am going to aggressively enjoy this Noivern, even if every battle she's been in has been a loss okay. first Noivern!!!!!


----------



## Eifie (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks you guys! Hilarious, ridiculous smackdowns are the most fun to ref.

I wonder if maybe I should ref slower so my battles last more than just a few days at a time. perhaps it would increase suspense


----------

